# Question about bringing on labour



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm due tomorrow and had a membrane sweep yesterday but no signs of anything happening.

I've been drinking 3 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day but just wanted to ask does sex really bring on labour? and if so, is it the sperm that does it or the fluid? The reason I'm asking is that my partner has no sperm at all and we had to use a sperm donor to conceive. Also any other tips for helping to start thiings are much appreciated.

love Viv xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Sex is good to start labour off if you have a fairly favourable cervix. However, it needs to be 'earthmoving' for both of you!.  There is prostiglandin in semen which is what the hospiatl uses for induction in pessary or gel form.  If you have an orgasm you will release oxytocin which causes contractions.  So the combined effect is what is needed.

If a membrane sweep is going to work it usually does in 24-48 hours.  The first one does'nt always work and you may need a couple more over next week or so.  You could do with this before sex!!

Acupuncture can be very effective and again you may need more than one session so this is a route you fancy taking book it towards the end of the week and agin early next week.

Of course there is all the other usual advice hot curry and bumpy roads.  Fresh pineapple but apparently you need about 10.  Coming back to curry, the idea is that it will irritate the guts and give you the squits which can bring on labour.

Good luck!!

Jan


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Jan, thanks for getting back to me. I may sound thick here but if you're saying that there is prostiglandin in semen does that mean there has to be actual sperm there or is it found in the fluid? 

love Viv xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Will have to look it up but i think it is more likely to be in the fluid. Will try and find out later.

Jan


----------

